# Double Towing



## Jumpshooter (Dec 1, 2013)

We are throwing around the idea of moving from a motor-home to a 5th wheel. We love our motor-home and the ability it gives us to take our boat, but we would like to have the truck with us to check out different lakes in the areas that we are camping in. So we have been looking into double towing. I just wanted to get some first hand experiences/advice. 

Our tow vehicle will be a crew cab standard bed SRW 3500 diesel, around a 34' 5th wheel (still shopping), and a Lowe FM 165 Poly Camo boat.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,4670,7-127-1627_8669_53329-212757--,00.html


https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/double-towing.414186/


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Where can you get the hitch installed on your 5th wheel for a reasonable price. Camping World quoted me at $1200.00 to build and install.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

pike man said:


> Where can you get the hitch installed on your 5th wheel for a reasonable price. Camping World quoted me at $1200.00 to build and install.


Me... I would habe been the one installing it for you. Lol... pm me if you interested.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I considered setting up to double tow but I decided it would be easier in the long run to hook the 5ver to the truck and hook the boat up behind the wife's broom and take both.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

plugger said:


> I considered setting up to double tow but I decided it would be easier in the long run to hook the 5ver to the truck and hook the boat up behind the wife's broom and take both.


----------



## Bruce Folske (Dec 5, 2007)

You will also need a recreational double endorsement on your driver's license.


----------

